# Seuil à ne pas dépasser lors de la décharge de la batterie ?



## karéo06 (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

  Ma question est très simple : Est-il indispensable de ne jamais descendre sous un seuil (15, 10 ou 5% ?) de charge de la batterie pour préserver celle-ci ou bien cette affirmation qui pullule sur le net est fausse et on peut très bien attendre que la machine s'éteigne toute seule à cause de la batterie très faible ?

  Sur le site d'Apple, il est expliqué que lors d'un calibration, par exemple, il faut, je cite "continuez à utiliser votre ordinateur. Lorsque la batterie est très  faible, lordinateur passe automatiquement en suspension dactivité" et il n'est indiqué nulle part sur les pages d'info. consacrées à la batterie qu'il faut, lors de l'utilisation du portable, prendre garde à ce que la batterie ne descende pas sous un quelconque seuil. 

  Pourtant il est affirmé partout qu'avec une batterie  lithium, on ne doit pas descendre sous un certain seuil au risque de perdre beaucoup de capacité. 

  Est-ce que le macbook pro. gère tout seul le risque de problème dû à ce type de batterie et se met en suspension d'activité alors que la batterie n'est pas encore complétement déchargée ?

  Dernier point confirmez-vous bien que faire des petites décharges/recharges successives ne diminue en rien la capacité de la batterie puisqu'un cycle est une décharge à 100% suivi d'un recharge à 100% et que donc 4 décharges/recharges successives de 25% constituerons un cycle (et non 4 cycles comme beaucoup l'affirment sur le net là encore).

Merci de m'aider car ces question sont malheureusement récurrentes et les réponses bien souvent contradictoires. 

  Bonne journée à tous.

Karéo


----------



## madaniso (25 Juin 2011)

Il y a deux ans, j'avais un netbook. J'avais acheté une plus grosse batterie, je tenais 6 heures. Puis un jour, j'ai voulu baisser le pourcentage qui était à 10% je crois. Résultat, une batterie qui chargeait au max à 1h30 et très instable.

Sur Mac, on peut aussi modifié ces données, mais voila pourquoi c'est pas conseillé de toucher à tout ça, sans compter que ta batterie peut devenir instable et s'enflammer ou gonfler, au choix.

Maintenant je tiens 12h avec mon MBP, donc je suis plus à 10 minutes près


----------



## Vinz&lulux (25 Juin 2011)

Tout ceci nous intéresse aussi, on voudrait bien garder notre MBP le plus longtemps possible 

Quelqu'un a des réponse clair a cette question posé par karéo06 !!


----------



## karéo06 (27 Juin 2011)

Donc en résumé Madaniso tu conseille de éteindre le mac quand il reste 10% de batterie restante même pour la calibrer ?


----------



## daffyb (27 Juin 2011)

un peu de lecture ici : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...anger-mais-sy-perd-666172-11.html#post8574632


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

La bonne façon d'utiliser une batterie au lithium dépend énormément du but recherché. En effet, la capacité et la durée de vie sont deux caractéristiques favorisées par des conditions contradictoires.


Une grande capacité et de bonnes performances suggèrent de recharger la batterie à fond, de la décharger au maximum de ce qui est nécessaire, et de la maintenir à une température assez élevée.

Si l'on souhaite avoir une bonne autonomie, il est donc conseillé de recharger la batterie complètement et de la réchauffer quand il fait frais. On rachète une batterie lorsque la capacité devient insuffisante.


Une longue durée de vie appelle quant-à-elle à limiter la profondeur de décharge répétitive, à ne pas maintenir trop longtemps un niveau charge et une température élevés. Une batterie non utilisée doit être stockée chargée à 40% et dans un frigo à 0°C (elle durera trois fois plus longtemps qu'à 25°C). Une batterie dont on arrête habituellement la décharge à 50% durera trois fois plus longtemps que si on la décharge toujours totalement. Elle durera neuf fois plus longtemps si la décharge est habituellement arrêtée à 90% (i.e. pleine charge moins 10%).

Pour conserver longtemps une batterie au lithium, il est donc conseillé de ne pas trop la décharger, de ne pas la recharger à fond, de ne la recharger qu'au dernier moment et de la maintenir au frais (<30°C ; par conséquent ne pas laisser l'appareil au soleil et lui assurer une bonne ventilation). Ceci n'est bien sûr possible que si l'utilisation autonome du portable est prévisible et de courte durée.

Pour ménager la durée de vie, il vaut mieux quatre décharges de 25% qu'une seule décharge de 100%. Il serait même dans ce cas préférable dans ne pas recharger totalement la batterie (décharge à 65% et recharge à 90% plutôt que décharge à 75% et recharge à 100%).


----------



## edd72 (27 Juin 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Maintenant je tiens 12h avec mon MBP, donc je suis plus à 10 minutes près



Mais oui, bien sûr...


----------



## karéo06 (28 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos conseils et indications 

Après lecture attentive du post mis en lien par Daffyb (que je remercie) les explications de Pascal_TTH sont celles qui m'ont le plus convaincues. Selon lui les indications fournies par Apple sont absolètes et donc innadaptées aux batteries actuelles et il ne vaut mieux pas descendre sous les 10% de charge restante au risque de perdre de la capacité car il n'est pas certain que le macbook garde une réserve de charge de sécurité à 0% et certain ont eu de mauvaises surprises après avoir joué à ce jeu.

 Pour ma part je fais donc jouer un principe de précaution en ne descendant pas sous les 10% et je ferais simplement des longues charges/décharges ce qui correspondra, de plus, à mon utilisation classique puisque j'utiliserai mon mac pour prendre mes cours à la fac la journée et que arrivé chez moi je le charge.

L'essentiel des recommandation de Pascal_TTH pour info :


"Le mieux, c'est de ne rien faire que d'utiliser le portable normalement.  On est à l'époque des batterie Lithium-Polymère et les techniques  ancestrales datant du Nickel-Cadmium sont à proscrire. Il y a de  l'électronique en relation avec la batterie pour gérer au mieux la  charge et la décharge. Pas besoin d'un cycle pour que la puce de gestion  sache quelles sont les tension en ampérage vu qu'elles sont mesurées  directement. 

Les seuls conseils d'actualité sont par ordre d'importance :
- *Ne JAMAIS tenter de vider la batterie jusqu'à 0*
- Utiliser la batterie au moins une fois par mois (décharge puis recharge complète d'une fois)
- Eteindre ou mettre en veille dès qu'OS X prévient / éviter d'aller à moins de 5~10%
- Eviter les cycles courts (xx minutes sur batterie, yy minutes sur secteur et ainsi de suite) ²
- Préférer les recharges complètes"

Bonne journée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------

A oui, par contre, je me demandais si il était possible de faire en sorte qu'à 10% de charge restante le mac s'éteigne ?

Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Juin 2011)

Les recommandations ci-dessus ne précisent pas si le but qu'elles visent est une bonne capacité ou une bonne durée de vie, ou plutôt quel niveau elles situent le compromis. Comme je l'ai indiqué, les deux points de vue ne sont pas compatibles (on peut viser l'un, l'autre, ou quelque chose entre les deux, mais pas les eux en même temps).

Il est effectivement recommandé de faire de temps en temps un cycle complet.

En revanche, la recharge complète de la batterie provoque un stress du fait du maintien d'une tension élevée, et sa durée de vie s'en ressent. Alors si l'on est assez large au niveau de l'autonomie, dans la mesure du possible (car ce n'est pas vraiment évident) mieux vaut arrêter la charge avant la fin.

On peut compter sur le système de charge pour tirer le maximum de capacité de la batterie, mais malheureusement pas pour la ménager.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2011)

On se demanderait bien pourquoi avec un cycle de recharge comme préconisé par Apple et toute l'électronique derrière les cellules on doit choisir entre autonomie et préservation de la batterie dans le temps...  De manière générale pour les batteries récentes :







[YOUTUBE]k5wsKrk6yc4[/YOUTUBE]

La vidéo explique même le pilotage individuel pour la recharge optimale de chaque cellules (à 3 min 20 sec). Donc pour ce qui est de l'électronique incapable de ménager la batterie à la recharge, on repassera. 

Pour tenir les up to 7 hours et les 1000 charges, les conseils d'Apple.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> On se demanderait bien pourquoi avec un cycle de recharge comme préconisé par Apple et toute l'électronique derrière les cellules on doit choisir entre autonomie et préservation de la batterie dans le temps...


C'est exactement comme une voiture. Si l'on fait de la vitesse et des kilomètres avec une conduite sportive, on use la mécanique. En revanche, si l'on roule tranquillement, la mécanique dure plus longtemps, mais les performances sont médiocres, on va moins loin et ça prend plus de temps.

Ça n'implique pas pour autant que la voiture est mauvaise ou mal utilisée dans un cas ou dans l'autre.



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> De manière générale pour les batteries récentes :


Cette courbe de charge est le protocole standard des batteries au lithium. C'est le B-A-BA, et ça n'apporte rien au sujet.




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Donc pour ce qui est de l'électronique incapable de ménager la batterie à la recharge, on repassera.
> 
> Pour tenir les up to 7 hours et les 1000 charges, les conseils d'Apple.


Le fonctionnement prévu correspond à un compromis dans lequel l'autonomie de l'appareil occupe une meilleure place que la durée de vie de la batterie, simplement parce que c'est un argument de vente. En suivant les conseils prodigués, on a la garantie de profiter d'une bonne autonomie sans « tuer » trop rapidement les batteries. Il n'empêche qu'il faudra changer celles-ci après quelques années d'utilisation, parce que leur capacité aura chuté du fait de l'usure.

En procédant autrement (comme je l'ai indiqué) il est possible d'augmenter assez nettement la durée de vie des batteries, à condition de se contenter d'un autonomie plus faible, bien en-deçà de ce qu'indique Apple dans ses spécifications. Au lieu de faire 1000 cycles de 6 heures et de changer la batterie avant 3 ans pour continuer à pouvoir le faire, on cherche à atteindre 5000 cycles de 1 heure 30 et à ne changer la batterie qu'au bout de 6 ans.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2011)

> Pour ménager la durée de vie, il vaut mieux quatre décharges de 25% qu'une seule décharge de 100%. Il serait même dans ce cas préférable dans ne pas recharger totalement la batterie (décharge à 65% et recharge à 90% plutôt que décharge à 75% et recharge à 100%).


 
En pratique, on fait comment pour arrêter la charge à 90% ? On passe sur batterie ? Puis quand on est à 65%, on revient sur secteur ? Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir 5000 cycles avec 1h30 autonomie ? 

A chaque cycle la batterie perd de sa capacité. Augmenter le nombre de cycles courts n'apportera donc rien. En outre, une batterie se dégrade au fil des années qu'elle serve ou non. Ce ne sont pas 5000 cycles de 1h30 au lieu de 1000 de 6 ou 7 heures qui feront que la batterie tient 6 ans.

Le graphe est la base et n'apporte rien ? Si c'est la base de charger à tension constante sur la phase lente en baissant l'ampérage, pourquoi est-ce qu'il est nuisible pour la batterie d'être chargé à tension élevée impacte négativement sa durée de vie ?

PS : Mettre la batterie au frigo, pratique avec les batteries innamovibles...


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En pratique, on fait comment pour arrêter la charge à 90% ? On passe sur batterie ? Puis quand on est à 65%, on revient sur secteur ?


Quand on n'a besoin d'utiliser habituellement le portable que durant 1h30 hors secteur (&#8776;décharge 25%) puis moins de 30 minutes à portée d'une prise (&#8776;temps nécessaire à la recharge de ces 25%), on débranche le chargeur et on éteindre le portable lorsque le niveau de charge a atteint les 90%.

Lorsqu'on en a la possibilité, c'est beaucoup mieux que d'attendre toutes les quatre utilisations que la batterie soit entièrement déchargée avant de rebrancher le portable pour une recharge complète systématique.

Cette manipulation est également réalisable dans d'autres conditions lorsqu'on possède plusieurs batteries.

Le système de recharge impose un fonctionnement contraignant (recharge rapide et complète systématique notamment) qui empêche l'utilisateur de fixer facilement des conditions qui privilégieraient beaucoup plus la longévité de la batterie que ce qui a été prévu par construction.

Ça ne peut donc pas concerner tout le monde. Mais dans les cas où l'occasion se présente, autant en profiter.



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir 5000 cycles avec 1h30 autonomie ?


À garder la batterie quelques années de plus. De nombreux utilisateurs n'ont que faire d'une batterie qui dure plus de 4 heures, et ils préféreraient certainement à la place devoir en racheter une autre moins rapidement.

L'autonomie _nécessaire_ est une conséquence de l'usage du portable, et donc du besoin immédiat de son propriétaire. Ce n'est pas un but en soi, au contraire de l'autonomie _maximale_ proposée par le constructeur.




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> A chaque cycle la batterie perd de sa capacité. Augmenter le nombre de cycles courts n'apportera donc rien.


Ce raisonnement est faux, car ce n'est pas le nombre de cycles qui importe, mais les conditions dans lesquels ils sont réalisés.

Dans des conditions par ailleurs égales, trois cycles de 25% ont pratiquement la même incidence sur la longévité qu'un seul cycle de 75%. Pour les premiers, l'usure est principalement due au stress des recharges complètes, et pour le second elle provient surtout de la profondeur de la décharge.

Le nombre de cycles effectués résulte de l'usage de l'appareil, et n'a qu'une conséquence indirecte sur la longévité de la batterie. Le nombre de cycles indiqué par le constructeur est une moyenne constatée dans des conditions d'utilisation spécifiées et pour un critère de fin de vie précis (une batterie ne meurt pas du jour au lendemain). Si ces conditions ou ce critère sont différents, alors on ne constate pas le même nombre de cycles.



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En outre, une batterie se dégrade au fil des années qu'elle serve ou non. Ce ne sont pas 5000 cycles de 1h30 au lieu de 1000 de 6 ou 7 heures qui feront que la batterie tient 6 ans.


Dans mon exemple, c'est parce que la recharge est habituellement arrêtée avant la fin et que la décharge est peu profonde que la batterie peut durer plus longtemps. Ce n'est réalisable que parce qu'entre autres on n'a besoin que d'une partie de la capacité disponible.

En revanche je doute que la batterie puisse tenir 7 heures durant trois ans d'usage intensif. Elle a toutes les chances de ne plus les tenir bien avant d'atteindre les 1000 cycles.



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le graphe est la base et n'apporte rien ? Si c'est la base de charger à tension constante sur la phase lente en baissant l'ampérage, pourquoi est-ce qu'il est nuisible pour la batterie d'être chargé à tension élevée impacte négativement sa durée de vie ?


Le graphe n'apporte rien, parce que les chargeurs de batterie au lithium dignes de nom doivent mettent en &#339;uvre un tel cycle (celui-ci ou une variante qui n'est dans le fond pas très différente). Il garantit seulement une charge rapide correcte, sans que la batterie ne soit endommagée ni détruite (risque d'explosion et d'incendie).

La fin de charge impose une tension élevée et provoque une élévation de la température du fait d'une chute de rendement. Ces conditions sont favorable à une bonne autonomie, mais sont stressantes pour le batterie et réduisent sa longévité. Ce stress continue en partie quand la batterie est maintenue longtemps pleinement chargée. Ce sont des faits constatés.

En jouant sur la tension de fin de charge d'un dixième de volt, on gagne 15% d'autonomie tout en divisant par deux la durée de vie. Le réglage correspondant au compromis qu'on souhaite trouver est donc assez sensible, et doit faire face à la limite de précision des composants et aux variations incontrôlées des conditions physiques extérieures.


Par ailleurs, les procédures qui permettraient de ménager sûrement la batterie sont incompatibles avec une recharge rapide et une bonne autonomie.



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> PS : Mettre la batterie au frigo, pratique avec les batteries innamovibles...


Comme ça on est certain de devoir envoyer l'appareil au SAV et payer le remplacement de la batterie après quelques années.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> À garder la batterie quelques années de plus. De nombreux utilisateurs n'ont que faire d'une batterie qui dure plus de 4 heures, et ils préféreraient certainement à la place devoir en racheter une autre moins rapidement.


 
Pas sûr ce postula. Si on ne se sert pas d'une batterie quel intérêt à ce qu'elle dure ?


----------



## karéo06 (29 Juin 2011)

Intéressant tout cela ! Pour mon cas, vu que je privilégie la performance (tenir une journée de cours à la fac avec mon portable) à la durée de vie, ça m'arrange que les longues charges/décharges soient adaptées à la "grosse autonomie" car de toutes façon je n'aurais pas vraiment eu le choix!

  Par contre ça m'embêterais bien d'en racheter une trop vite aux prix ou elles sont (129 EUR TTC   le prix de remplacement sur leur site) ! Et  bon Apple  promet "offrir jusqu'à 1 000 cycles complets de charge et de décharge avant d'atteindre 80 %" de sa capacité d'origine et donc environ 5 ans d'utilisation avant de descendre à 5h30 (80% de 7h). Selon vous c'est beaucoup trop optimiste ?

  Et sinon, toi, PA5CAL, j'aurai aimé savoir si tu es d'accord avec le principe "ne jamais descendre sous les 10 % de charge restante" et l'inutilité des calibrations ?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pas sûr ce postula. Si on ne se sert pas d'une batterie quel intérêt à ce qu'elle dure ?


Le postulat est néanmoins parfaitement exact.

Je n'ai jamais parlé de ne pas se servir du tout de la batterie (quoique certains n'achètent un portable au lieu d'un desktop que pour pouvoir le ranger dans un tiroir), mais de ne pas avoir besoin de s'en servir chaque jour durant des heures.

Sur un portable on a beaucoup plus souvent besoin d'une batterie qui marche, simplement, qu'une batterie qui procure une grande autonomie.

Par exemple, l'usage certainement le plus répandu consiste à brancher le portable sur secteur au bureau et à la maison, et à l'utiliser sur batterie durant le trajet entre les deux. Le temps de transport étant généralement inférieur à une heure, il n'y a en temps normal pas d'intérêt pour l'utilisateur à privilégier l'autonomie au détriment de la longévité.

Et cette longévité présente bien encore un intérêt pour lui, puisque c'est toujours quand la batterie ne pourra plus procurer l'autonomie nécessaire aussi faible soit-elle, voire fournir une autonomie plus importante s'il compte l'utiliser plus longtemps en quelques occasions exceptionnelles, qu'il faudra qu'il la change.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------




karéo06 a dit:


> Et sinon, toi, PA5CAL, j'aurai aimé savoir si tu es d'accord avec le principe "ne jamais descendre sous les 10 % de charge restante" et l'inutilité des calibrations ?


Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut tout faire pour éviter de tomber trop souvent sous la barre des 10%. Toutefois, je pense qu'on a certainement plus à gagner à continuer un travail important que de s'imposer d'arrêter dès qu'on atteint cette limite.

On paye pour tirer profit d'un appareil. Si le besoin impose de devoir tuer sa batterie pour profiter d'un maximum de performances et d'autonomie, alors il faut se faire une raison et accepter de devoir racheter une batterie neuve plus rapidement.

La question de la longévité ne se pose que lorsqu'on a la possibilité de l'améliorer sans que cela présente trop d'inconvénients. Quoi qu'il en soit, si elles sont envisageables, les dispositions utiles doivent être prises _avant_ d'arriver à ces 10%.

D'ailleurs, on parle de 10%, mais ce pourrait tout aussi bien être 5% ou 20%. La limite dépend du compromis capacité/longévité qu'on souhaite atteindre.


Quant à la nécessité du calibrage, elle dépend des systèmes de charge et de monitoring mis en &#339;uvre (mais j'avoue ne pas savoir de quel type sont ceux présents sur les portables Apple).

La capacité restante d'une batterie est dans certains cas calculée sur la base de la tension mesurée à ses bornes, et dans d'autres cas (batteries « smart » notamment) c'est un dispositif électronique interne chargé de compter le courant consommé ou de rechargement qui évalue cette capacité. 

Dans les deux cas il est nécessaire de disposer d'une capacité totale de référence pour connaître la capacité restante à un moment donné. Malheureusement, d'une part la modification des conditions physiques extérieures et de l'état chimique de la batterie modifient peu à peu la relation entre la tension mesurée et la capacité effective, et d'autre part les circuits « smart » présentent par nature une dérive. La capacité évaluée devient donc de moins en moins exacte au fil du temps. Un calibrage permet de rattraper cette erreur, mais en contrepartie tend à abîmer la batterie.

Le fait que l'information présentée à l'utilisateur soit plus ou moins fausse ne porte pas vraiment à conséquence.

En revanche certains systèmes de recharge utilisent cette information incertaine pour estimer l'état de la batterie, ce qui peut produire à la longue un fonctionnement inadéquat, comme notamment le déclenchement prématuré de la mise en veille de l'appareil. Il est dans ce cas nécessaire de procéder à un calibrage pour éliminer le problème.


----------



## karéo06 (29 Juin 2011)

Je comprends mais lintérêt de ne pas descendre sous les 10%,  indépendamment du fait de savoir si on privilégie la performance où la durée de vie, c'est surtout de ne pas perdre 20% ou plus d'un coup, non ? 

J'ai lu qu'une décharge totale de la batterie entraîne une dégradation chimique des éléments au sein de laccumulateur et si on n'est pas certain que le système d'exploitation gère parfaitement cet élément autant éteindre avant d'être trop bas de risquer un "drame". Vous confirmez ?

Après, je suis d'accord, ça peut aussi être 5% même 2%, en fait je ne sais pas ! Ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est les gens qui disent avoir perdu une grande capacité après avoir fait une unique décharge totale cela m'interpelle beaucoup doù ma question originelle !


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2011)

À moins d'un défaut dans les circuits électroniques, il est quand même très improbable que la capacité réelle de la batterie ait été réduite de 20% du seul fait d'une décharge à 100%. Cette décharge totale ne consiste pas à mettre la batterie complètement à plat (ce qui aurait effectivement pour conséquence de l'endommager sérieusement), mais seulement à atteindre un seuil de tension faible mais néanmoins considéré comme sûr pour un usage normal.

Une décharge à 100% use la batterie, mais certainement pas à ce point. On peut estimer qu'une batterie habituellement déchargée à 100% réalise trois fois moins de cycles qu'une batterie habituellement déchargée à 50%, ce qui correspond à une durée de vie seulement 1,5 fois plus courte. C'est gênant, mais ce n'est pas un drame.


Je suppose que l'explication se trouve plutôt dans le fait que l'état de décharge à 100% détecté par le système a déclenché la réévaluation de la capacité de référence. 

Le nouveau calcul a conduit à réduire de 20% la valeur précédente, soit parce que les informations dont disposait le système à ce moment-là étaient entachées d'erreur (mauvaise évaluation des courants débités et reçus depuis la dernière situation de référence), soit parce c'était déjà depuis longtemps la véritable valeur mais qu'aucune occasion pour la remettre à jour ne s'était encore présentée.


----------



## Ben20 (29 Juin 2011)

Sur un autre post, je demandais si l'on pouvait laisser son MBP sur secteur par exemple toute une journée si je ne bouge pas de chez moi, mon pc fixe venant tout juste de rentre l'âme, je n'ai plus que mon MBP comme ordinateur de "bureau".

Autre cas de figure, je pars travailler (30-50 minutes sur batterie), arrivé au boulot (secteur), retour maison (batterie) et le reste de la soirée secteur.
En clair, ma batterie fait 100%->85%->100%->85% et ->100%.

On m'avait dit que cette utilisation type "nomade" est très appropriée au nouvelle batterie, mais personne n'en fait mention ci-dessus ?

Quid ?


----------



## Kallune (30 Juin 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> [...]Je n'ai jamais parlé de ne pas se servir du tout de la batterie (quoique certains n'achètent un portable au lieu d'un desktop que pour pouvoir le ranger dans un tiroir), mais de ne pas avoir besoin de s'en servir chaque jour durant des heures.
> 
> Sur un portable on a beaucoup plus souvent besoin d'une batterie qui marche, simplement, qu'une batterie qui procure une grande autonomie.[...]
> 
> Et cette longévité présente bien encore un intérêt pour lui, puisque c'est toujours quand la batterie ne pourra plus procurer l'autonomie nécessaire aussi faible soit-elle, voire fournir une autonomie plus importante s'il compte l'utiliser plus longtemps en quelques occasions exceptionnelles, qu'il faudra qu'il la change.


Je peux témoigner de cet usage. Lorsque j'ai acheté mon premier portable, c'était surtout pour ne pas avoir sous le nez un écran dans mon appart, c'était bien suffisant d'en avoir un sur mon bureau toute la journée au boulot. Même si je m'en sers souvent beaucoup, lorsque j'ai fini, je le ferme et il ne m'impose pas  sa présence.
Je l'utilise beaucoup chez moi, l'utilisation nomade est ponctuelle, mais là, j'en ai vraiment besoin. J'ai donc parfaitement la possibilité de ménager ma monture quitte à charger à bloc uniquement si c'est nécessaire.
Je suis donc preneuse des conseils de Pascal. Mais j'avoue que c'est bien difficile de se faire une philosophie tant on lit d'affirmations contradictoires dans tous les fils qui concernent les batteries.


----------



## Ugooo (30 Juin 2011)

J'ai lu à plusieurs endroit que la mac "prévient" quand la batterie passe en dessous d'un certain seuil (10% d'apres ce que j'ai compris), à la maniere de l'iphone par exemple.

Pourtant je n'ai aucun message avec mon mac, comment faire?


----------



## TomLopez (30 Juin 2011)

Par défaut c'est 10 et 20%. Tu es sur de n'avoir aucune alerte?
Si cest le cas, va dans Réglages et modifie genre 5 et 15% pour voir si c'est bien pris en compte.


----------



## Ugooo (30 Juin 2011)

TomLopez a dit:


> Par défaut c'est 10 et 20%. Tu es sur de n'avoir aucune alerte?
> Si cest le cas, va dans Réglages et modifie genre 5 et 15% pour voir si c'est bien pris en compte.



Cest quoi comme genre d'alerte?

Dans reglages j'ai deja cherché mais je n'ai rien trouvé, c'est ou exactement?


----------



## Ugooo (6 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un?


----------

